# Garage Retreat Custom Metal Coat Rack Giveaway!



## Chris (Oct 16, 2012)

*Garage Retreat Custom Metal Coat Rack Giveaway!*

*ME87 has volunteered two of these for us to giveaway please check out his Threads for other cool stuff you can get.*








This coat rack measures 15" wide and come bare metal, you can paint or finish how you like to match your garage.

How to Enter

You must have 10 posts or more.

Then Post to this thread.

Drawing
On November 15th we will close this Giveaway, put all the names in a box and draw two winners on November 16th in a drawing.

The winners will have 24 hours from the time the winner is posted to this thread to claim their prize.

In order to claim you must send Chris a private message with your information. If you do not respond with your address within that time a new winner will be chosen. The same rules apply to the next winner.


No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to  Entries must be received by November 15th, 2012. All contests are void where prohibited or restricted by law. Winners are responsible for all taxes, customs fees and shipping fees outside the USA. Free shipping to anywhere in USA that allows this product. Rules are subject to change.


----------



## mustanggarage (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm in  looks like a pretty nice little piece of equipment.


----------



## cruzn57 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'll save the rest of you any worry and doubt,
just send  it to me and we'll call it  even! 
of course, if any of you want to purchase one, or items like this.
for a small fee, I can arrange it! .

(actually this is a very nice gesture on ME87's part, and I am only joking about  my costs) 

ME87  I assume you have a cutting table etc?


----------



## ve3hzz (Oct 19, 2012)

Very nice piece and a very generous gesture on the part of the maker. Would look good in any Garage

Thank you.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 19, 2012)

Sweet, count me in!


----------



## Otahyoni (Oct 19, 2012)

Dibs.........


----------



## BPJOOP93 (Oct 23, 2012)

would love to but not enough posts


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 23, 2012)

BPJOOP93 said:


> would love to but not enough posts



Well, get yourself busy posting.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chris (Oct 28, 2012)

BPJOOP93 said:


> would love to but not enough posts



15 more useless posts and you are in.


----------



## OklaTJ (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm in time will tell


----------



## Trophyman (Nov 7, 2012)

Man--that would look so cool in my shop!!!!


----------



## jican (Nov 7, 2012)

That rack would work very nice in my garage


----------



## ve3hzz (Nov 7, 2012)

That is a very nice piece whomever wins will appreciate the craftsmanship of this and display it proudly in there garage.

Also hopefully will inspire others to do there own "Projects" for there space 

Scott


----------



## thomask (Nov 7, 2012)

Cool addition for a cool garage


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Nov 7, 2012)

Very, very cool, I'm in I'm in


----------



## nvrfinished (Nov 8, 2012)

And I know just the spot where I can hang it.  I'm in!  :rockin:


----------



## kevin54 (Nov 8, 2012)

Count me in. That would look great in my garage!!!


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Nov 8, 2012)

shea said:


> and i know just the spot where i can hang it.  I'm in!  :rockin:


right inside to the left of my garage passage door lol


----------



## Mickm (Nov 8, 2012)

I would like to be considered in the drawing. This cool coat rack would look awesome in my shop!
Cheers!
Mickm


----------



## Mickm (Nov 8, 2012)

Ok, I just noticed I have 24 post and the requirement for consideration for the give-away is 25 points. So I am making my 25th post. lol
Cheers!
Mickm


----------



## mudweiserjeep (Nov 8, 2012)

Enter me.....I have a spot on the wall picked out!


----------



## imported_joeyg (Nov 8, 2012)

Very nice....would look sweet in my garage.


----------



## boxcarmj (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank-you for the eMail. I'm in!


----------



## Chris (Nov 8, 2012)

Come on I know there are more of you that want this rack.


----------



## Gladiator (Nov 8, 2012)

Brother, add  my name into the mix - will scoop that up in a heartbeat!


----------



## ME87 (Nov 8, 2012)

I'll be cutting these tomorrow. I'll try and get a video of the process.


----------



## toyotech (Nov 9, 2012)

Count me in!!


----------



## Deckape (Nov 10, 2012)

Maybe I'll have better luck with this than I had with the elections!


----------



## markl (Nov 10, 2012)

I hope I win!


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Nov 14, 2012)

Send the plasma cutter along also..... would like one of those !


----------



## ME87 (Nov 14, 2012)

StingRayCaretaker said:


> Send the plasma cutter along also..... would like one of those !



Lol. It's a 30,000 Lb. Laser, that'd require a big flat rate box.


----------



## Chris (Nov 16, 2012)

OK the winners are...................................



BPJOOP93


And


Thomask



Congrats! You guys have 24 hours to claim your prize by a private message to me or a new winner will be chosen.


----------



## Chris (Nov 17, 2012)

Ok only one claimed the prizes 

New winner is .

 cruzn

You have 24 hours to send me a pm to claim.


----------

